# Ongoing abdo pain a week after HSG



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I had my HSG last friday morning and now a week on i am still having abdo pain, sometimes just a dull ache but sometimes much more intense and stabbing in nature. My GP will so far not give me antibiotics despite the patient information leaflet i have saying to get antibiotics from GP if have symptoms such as pelvic pain or fever in the week after the test. I have another GP appointment tonight where i am planning to kick up a fuss but any advice would be gratefully recieved. 

I'm just so worried that if i do have an infection its doing further damage to my fertility unnecessarily


----------



## Bubles25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Bubba

I'm the same i had my HCG last friday 251 but I've been feeling really tired and down as think is something going to go wrong because i too keep getting a dull ache which comes and goes and also stabbing pains that come and go. Having a 6 week scan next Friday but i'm driving myself insane. 

Good luck with the doctors xx


----------



## angelmum2610 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi sorry your feeling unwell. Wats an HSG. Thanks


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for your replies. Sorry i should have been more specific it's a hysterospalogram (HSG) which is basically an x-ray of your uterus, tubes and ovaries whilst having dye pumped into you through a catheter in your cervix. 

Hope everything goes ok with your scan Bubles. 

Boo xxx


----------



## angelmum2610 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh right. Hope u feel better soon x


----------

